# Cat with "muddy" like stool



## Lindenanne (Mar 9, 2005)

My rescued kitty is 2 years old. Her stool has a mud like consistency. Took her to the vet...no worms of any type and he put her on Purina ENT food. The prescription food did nothing! I now have her on an antibotic and the first day it seemed like a small portion of the stool hardened but now it's back to mud. Obviously I'm going back to the vet but wondered if anyone had experienced this and could suggest questions or possible diagnosis I could approach the vet with. Thanks.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome to the forum....









If the vet has cleared your kitty of any illness or parasites, diet is another major cause of cat digestive problems. Often changing to a higher quality food clears up the problem. Adding a good quality canned food also helps. There's a LOT of discussion in this forum about the relationship between diet and digestive problems, and a LOT about food, so have at it!!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Do you know what food she was on before you got her?
If so, no matter what it is put her back on that and see how she does. If her stools harden up/go back to normal then a few weeks later if you wish to you can change foods to something higher quality (If it isnt alrdy) or of your choice.


----------



## Lindenanne (Mar 9, 2005)

No parasites. I've been feeding her Science Diet Sensitive Stomach...her foster mom had her on regular Science Diet. I admit, she gets a little spoonful of wet food. The antibiotics did nothing. Just wondering if any of you think, or had a problem, with anal glands with the cats? Could this be possible? I think the reason she scooches is because the stool is stuck to her fuzzy butt.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Was she like this on regular science diet?
If not put her back on that, and cut out the wet food.
Then it will help you to find out if it is them or not.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Bumper was put on Science Diet about a year ago because he was getting a little too chubby and the vet said it would help him... he also has problems with all wet foods... either of these give him the worst (and smelliest







) diahorrea.

Why not try feeding her a different food and see if that helps?

If she is scootching and you think its because of the stool stuck to her butt, try giving her a bath and see if she still does it, if she does, it may be something your vet has to look more closely too (the problem not the butt before Tim starts on me  )


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ha, ha, icklemiss, you crack me up!!









You mentioned anal glands and scooting in your second post. The cat's anal glands are expressed during bowel movement, so when a cat has chronic loose stools, a problem with anal glands may occur secondary to the bowel problem.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

timskitties said:


> Ha, ha, icklemiss, you crack me up!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See I knew you would pick on me!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

icklemiss21 said:


> See I knew you would pick on me!


Consider it an honor!! Not everyone is worthy of being picked on by timskitties!!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

You could try Hills ID diet - its excellent for loose tummies. If this doesn't work, you could ask your vet about further diagnostic tests - bloodwork & xrays.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

I had Tasha on Iams (I know, I know) and she would puke once in awhile. So I tried Science Diet Sensitive Stomach and she was worse. Angel starting puking too. I have had no problems with any of them since feeding them higher quality foods like Wellness and FROMM. I know it isn't the same situation but I really don't believe the Sensitive Stomach food does any good.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

SammyO said:


> I know it isn't the same situation but I really don't believe the Sensitive Stomach food does any good.


Me neither... Bumper was so much worse when he ate it and the others wouldn't touch it at all! Bumps only ate it because he was so hungry he starved himself for a few days first!


----------



## Lindenanne (Mar 9, 2005)

You guys have been very helpful. I work with a rescue group and the leader also told me that the Science Diet made her kitty's stomach problems worse! So, today is the first day of dry food only...my leader told me she uses Purina One...I'm giving it a try...but only for a week, then it's back to the vet for Chloe if this doesn't work. I'll keep all of you posted.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I would go a bit higher on the quality than Purina one. Petco sells a brand called Natural Balance. It costs the same as Iams but it is much better food.


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

Aren't loose stools sometimes a side effect of antibiotics? Maybe the medicine was making the problem worse. If there are no parasites and such then it's probably just a matter of getting the system balanced. I seem to recall someone mentioning using plain yougart, but I could be totally off. Do a search of the forum and see if you come up with the thread/s. The vet suggested trying baby food for one of my cats who had a similar problem. Unfortunately she wasn't impressed with it so I don't know if that would help out or not. It would be bland though so maybe...

Kel


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Kelae said:


> Aren't loose stools sometimes a side effect of antibiotics?


Yes...quite right. Thanks for pointing out something I overlooked.


----------

